# Elgin Robin



## FSH (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice Elgin on eBay


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Not a Robin and all kinds of wrong there


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 9, 2019)

Oriole frame?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 9, 2019)

Oriole frankenbike of the worst degree. Looks like a Snyder front end and stem and CWC chainring (Although I could certainly be wrong).


----------



## MrAustralia (Jul 9, 2019)

Beautiful frame though.........


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FSH (Jul 9, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1028235
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nice!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 9, 2019)

He Does list the Frankenparts to a degree in the Ebay Auction description.   He has others that are the same way ,  being offered currently on Ebay as well .


----------

